# Blackbird losing feathers



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

This blackbird is losing his feathers rapidly (over the last two months, said the owner of the garden he lives in). I'm told he feeds himself ok and his behaviour is normal, and he's not been seen to be pecked on. Could this be itch mite, or is it something more serious? He does look a sad sight.



















And this is the same bird last year:


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll bet it is mites. Poor bird. That makes me feel so bad.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Many thanks, Charis, I'll pass the message on. It's encouraging that this person showed concern for the bird. I hope I can talk him into taking action.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Me too....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Teresa said:


> Many thanks, Charis, I'll pass the message on. It's encouraging that this person showed concern for the bird. I hope I can talk him into taking action.


do you think he can catch it? if not what else can he do? I think the bird has mites too. they may beable to use this in the enviroment also.
http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/avian_insect_liquidator.html


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Thank you, Spirit Wings.
I don't know for sure if he can catch it, but if the bird has been in his garden for over a year he must be nesting there. I'd recommended him a product of the type you posted a link to, and asked him to, if possible, spray the bird and the nest area. I'll give him the link now.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Couldn't diatomaceous earth help in this case? If his nest could be found maybe?


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*Update*

I got a message that the bird does not nest in his garden, and "to complicate matters, it seems to fly in and out from different directions all the time, so no clue as to where it comes from or where it nests. It is also extremely wary of people and there's no getting anywhere near close to it."
He said that the photos were taken when he had been stationary in the garden for a long time before the bird arrived.

However, there's two bits of good news: One is that this guy is still concerned about the bird, and the other is that the blackbird likes using his birdbath. So I suggested he tries to get propietary bath salts to put in the water, or at least a few drops of ACV, and I asked him to change the water frequently to prevent further infection.
Do you think that's alright, or can he do anything else?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Teresa said:


> I got a message that the bird does not nest in his garden, and "to complicate matters, it seems to fly in and out from different directions all the time, so no clue as to where it comes from or where it nests. It is also extremely wary of people and there's no getting anywhere near close to it."
> He said that the photos were taken when he had been stationary in the garden for a long time before the bird arrived.
> 
> However, there's two bits of good news: One is that this guy is still concerned about the bird, and the other is that the blackbird likes using his birdbath. So I suggested he tries to get propietary bath salts to put in the water, or at least a few drops of ACV, and I asked him to change the water frequently to prevent further infection.
> Do you think that's alright, or can he do anything else?


boy it would be nice if he could put a bit of ivomec drench in that bath, but who knows when it will use it next, so the bath water idea I think is about all he can do....poor thing he must feel so uncomfortable.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Thank you for your advice, Spirit Wings. I hope he manages to help the poor bird, he certainly sounds upset and concerned. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I sincerely hope is not something like my poor Pooh!
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/my-sick-birds-26964.html
There is a danger of Hypothermia and loosing ability to fly if this condition continues.


----------

